# Help with shelves



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

I have a 14 ft supreme box on a Isuzu npr and the box is fiberglass over 5/8 plywood. The problem I am having is there are no supports, rails or tracks inside box to screw anything into. My plan was to screw carriage bolts through the box and install some plywood strips either vertically or horizontally to screw shelves onto. Anyone had this issue or does anyone have a better idea befor I go through with this?? Thanks


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Paul4813 said:


> I have a 14 ft supreme box on a Isuzu npr and the box is fiberglass over 5/8 plywood. The problem I am having is there are no supports, rails or tracks inside box to screw anything into. My plan was to screw carriage bolts through the box and install some plywood strips either vertically or horizontally to screw shelves onto. Anyone had this issue or does anyone have a better idea befor I go through with this??Thanks


There should still be metal studs to anchor onto even on a fiberglass box.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd use kitchen wire shelving. Way better in every way then that premade shelving


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

You have to be careful when penetrating the body on those FRP units. When they do it at the factory they seal the bolts with the fiber resin using a heat process, because if moisture gets into the wood it will rot it.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Is it a wood floor? If it is build off that with lagged strut or pipe flanges and make your shelving off that. It may be heavy but it will be rugged.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

There will still be aluminum or steel studs in the wall like was mentioned above. When I shelved out my utimaster I attached the shelves to the wall not the floor to allow for flexing while driving through rough sites. The shelves that I was worried about tipping over and lagged through the floor and into the stud actually pulled the self tappers out of the aluminum due to the frame flexing.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Or ask the manufacturer http://supremecorp.com/support-tools/custom-solutions/


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumber said:


> Or ask the manufacturer http://supremecorp.com/support-tools/custom-solutions/


My previous statement reflects what I was told by supremecorp. Hey are located 20 miles from me and since I am in the market for a cutaway with one of their bodies they suggest I bring it in and they can install vertical Z-posts properly secured to and through the body. They quoted $600.00 to do this


----------



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

I called Supreme today. The rep said to just use carriage bolts through the outside and seal them with silicone. Vertical ripped pieces of plywood will work. Also said there are zero aluminum or steel studs in these walls. Strange but I will say they are pretty strong walls. Guess I'm gonna go drilling


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Paul4813 said:


> I called Supreme today. The rep said to just use carriage bolts through the outside and seal them with silicone. Vertical ripped pieces of plywood will work. Also said there are zero aluminum or steel studs in these walls. Strange but I will say they are pretty strong walls. Guess I'm gonna go drilling


Guess they just wanted my money knowing I'm very local!


----------



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

Ha, actually I would've taken it to them if I was closer. Problem is I can't find anyone who can do it for me. Would have gladly paid to not have to jack with this


----------

